# How to make a Motor Scooter legal in CP



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am planning to bring with me from the UK a Peugeot Speedfight 2 50cc scooter.

Ok i know it has to be made legal but how or is it as bad as making a car legal?

Peter


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We tried to register a scooter that we brought from Belgium. It was a nightmare. Waste of time and bunch of incompetent people wherever we would go. Finally we joined the Automobile Club of Portugal, paid them a fee of 250 euros and they did it for us relatively quickly.


----------

